# Just found out I am pregnant after losing my twins



## katie21188

Hey ladies, I just found out that I am carrying my rainbow :happydance:
I dont know how far I am yet so I will be off to the doctors this week. It has nearly been 4 months since I lost my twin daughters due to pprom, they couldnt give us a reason why this happened, either due to twin pregnancy or ic, I am hoping it isnt ic. Has anyone else lost a baby due to ic and had a healthy baby after?? Did u have to have a cerclage or what precautions did u take?


----------



## despederata

Big hugs katie! I don't have anything to add about the ic, but just wanted to say congratulations and best wishes for a sticky bean...


----------



## mhazzab

katie21188 said:


> Hey ladies, I just found out that I am carrying my rainbow :happydance:
> I dont know how far I am yet so I will be off to the doctors this week. It has nearly been 4 months since I lost my twin daughters due to pprom, they couldnt give us a reason why this happened, either due to twin pregnancy or ic, I am hoping it isnt ic. Has anyone else lost a baby due to ic and had a healthy baby after?? Did u have to have a cerclage or what precautions did u take?

hiya, congrats again! :happydance: can't tell you how happy I am for you.

As you know I never got an answer either. I requested to see a consultant to clarify some further questions I have around the test results for our girls. We were told they didn't think it was IC, but, when they examined me before I went into labour, it was just a visual examination, and someone pointed out to me, that the dilation would have started from the top down, like a funnel, so it could have been IC. My appointment is tomorrow, I am going to ask whether any dilation could have been missed with a visual check, and if they can monitor the cervix.

I refuse to go through this again, if it is something that can be avoided.

let me know when you find out how far along you are 

xxx


----------



## MummyStobe

I'm so so pleased and happy for you Katie. Congratulations :happydance::happydance:

Mhairi - my consultant has agreed to do cervix scans around 13 weeks as they were unable to say if IC caused me to lose Max. I hope you get a positive response from your consultant tomorrow xx


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats to you! I don't have anything helpful to say, but wanted to congratulate you!


----------



## katie21188

scoobydrlp said:


> Congrats to you! I don't have anything helpful to say, but wanted to congratulate you!

Thankyou everyone I am very excited but a bit scared.

I'm sorry for your loss scoobydrlp. Xx


----------



## angelbabymum

Congratulations on your rainbow baby  It's so exciting.

Happy and healthy 9 months.

xxxx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Aww hun, i really feel for you, i lost my twins last year, i just went into premature labour, they told me it was due to a water infection but who knows!!!

Im now pregnant again (15 weeks tomorrow) and its terrifying. Im going to have my cervix checked on 29th November to see if i need a stitch putting in. Like you i hope not, but needs must.

Im hoping my loss was simply bceause it was a multiple pregnancy and they do come with them risks but if i have IC then sobeit.

If you ever need to chat, you know where i am xxx


----------



## blav

We lost Mateo due to IC and both my regular OB/GYN and my high risk OB/GYN have been very honest about our options. They both highly recommend getting the cerclage at 12 weeks. I know there are risks, but there are risks to not getting it as well and I want to do everything I can to ensure our next pregnancy is successful. They have said that the chance you can go on to have a healthy baby with the cerclage is about 90%. Additional precautions that we will need to take are having frequent appointments, biweekly to weekly throughout pregnancy with the cervix being measured at every appointment. When I think about this pregnancy compared to my next (hopefully) I know they will be a lot different, but as long as we have a healthy baby at the end, I don't care what I have to do!


----------



## blav

Oh, and I forgot to give you a HUGE congratulations! So happy for you, honey!


----------



## WishingStar

I don't have any knowledge or advice to add, just to say congratulations and how beautiful your picture is xx


----------



## katie21188

WishingStar said:


> I don't have any knowledge or advice to add, just to say congratulations and how beautiful your picture is xx

aw thankyou, it truly means the world to me my photo


----------



## lubuto

katie21188 said:


> Hey ladies, I just found out that I am carrying my rainbow :happydance:
> I dont know how far I am yet so I will be off to the doctors this week. It has nearly been 4 months since I lost my twin daughters due to pprom, they couldnt give us a reason why this happened, either due to twin pregnancy or ic, I am hoping it isnt ic. Has anyone else lost a baby due to ic and had a healthy baby after?? Did u have to have a cerclage or what precautions did u take?

Congratulations Katie. I am same as you lostmy two little angles at 7/12 weeks and no clear reason was given. One of the nurses said i could be having IC and asked me to go in for an injection soon as i get pregnant again. I just found out am pregnant again and will be going in to the doctors this week to have a neat talk about this. Happy and healthy nine months to you.


----------



## ms.hope

katie21188 said:


> Hey ladies, I just found out that I am carrying my rainbow :happydance:
> I dont know how far I am yet so I will be off to the doctors this week. It has nearly been 4 months since I lost my twin daughters due to pprom, they couldnt give us a reason why this happened, either due to twin pregnancy or ic, I am hoping it isnt ic. Has anyone else lost a baby due to ic and had a healthy baby after?? Did u have to have a cerclage or what precautions did u take?

Hello,

Congratulations on your new prenancy and sorry for the loss of your twins. I also lost twins (boys) in May at 22wks. It was so difficult to deal with. I still have not gotten a reason as to why it happended as everything was normal I went ito premature labour and my water burst out like water shooting out a water gun. The Dr. kept telling me not to compare it to a normal pregnancy as twins are high risk but another Dr. said she feels it was IC and I need to be with a high risk Dr. next time. I think she mentioned something about a cervical stitch for this pregnancy:shrug: Is that the same thing as a Cerclage?

I am also newly pregnant again not sure how far along but my LMP was October 18. I am nervous as I had some bleeding last friday (bright red) only twice it happen and then it stop but I would rather it not happen. Then again I had no bleading whatever with the twins and I still lost them:cry:

Anyhow hun if you want to team up and communicate it would be good as we both have gone through similar events and we are both newly pregnant:happydance:


----------



## katie21188

lubuto said:


> katie21188 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I just found out that I am carrying my rainbow :happydance:
> I dont know how far I am yet so I will be off to the doctors this week. It has nearly been 4 months since I lost my twin daughters due to pprom, they couldnt give us a reason why this happened, either due to twin pregnancy or ic, I am hoping it isnt ic. Has anyone else lost a baby due to ic and had a healthy baby after?? Did u have to have a cerclage or what precautions did u take?
> 
> Congratulations Katie. I am same as you lostmy two little angles at 7/12 weeks and no clear reason was given. One of the nurses said i could be having IC and asked me to go in for an injection soon as i get pregnant again. I just found out am pregnant again and will be going in to the doctors this week to have a neat talk about this. Happy and healthy nine months to you.Click to expand...

Hey thankyou  
would u be able to tell me what injection you are going in for? i wonder if i should have it


----------



## katie21188

ms.hope said:


> katie21188 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I just found out that I am carrying my rainbow :happydance:
> I dont know how far I am yet so I will be off to the doctors this week. It has nearly been 4 months since I lost my twin daughters due to pprom, they couldnt give us a reason why this happened, either due to twin pregnancy or ic, I am hoping it isnt ic. Has anyone else lost a baby due to ic and had a healthy baby after?? Did u have to have a cerclage or what precautions did u take?
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations on your new prenancy and sorry for the loss of your twins. I also lost twins (boys) in May at 22wks. It was so difficult to deal with. I still have not gotten a reason as to why it happended as everything was normal I went ito premature labour and my water burst out like water shooting out a water gun. The Dr. kept telling me not to compare it to a normal pregnancy as twins are high risk but another Dr. said she feels it was IC and I need to be with a high risk Dr. next time. I think she mentioned something about a cervical stitch for this pregnancy:shrug: Is that the same thing as a Cerclage?
> 
> I am also newly pregnant again not sure how far along but my LMP was October 18. I am nervous as I had some bleeding last friday (bright red) only twice it happen and then it stop but I would rather it not happen. Then again I had no bleading whatever with the twins and I still lost them:cry:
> 
> Anyhow hun if you want to team up and communicate it would be good as we both have gone through similar events and we are both newly pregnant:happydance:Click to expand...


Hey that would be great to team up, I remember pm'ing each other a little while back i think 
That is freaky, my LMP was oct 18th too and i had a blood test and i am between 5 and 7 weeks, if my calculations are correct, i am about 5 weeks and 3 or 4 days so we would be fairly close 
I really want to know if i have IC to, its so scary! have u been to the doctors yet? have they said what precautions they are going to take, yeah a cervical stitch is the same as a cerclage i think


----------



## ms.hope

katie21188 said:


> ms.hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katie21188 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I just found out that I am carrying my rainbow :happydance:
> I dont know how far I am yet so I will be off to the doctors this week. It has nearly been 4 months since I lost my twin daughters due to pprom, they couldnt give us a reason why this happened, either due to twin pregnancy or ic, I am hoping it isnt ic. Has anyone else lost a baby due to ic and had a healthy baby after?? Did u have to have a cerclage or what precautions did u take?
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations on your new prenancy and sorry for the loss of your twins. I also lost twins (boys) in May at 22wks. It was so difficult to deal with. I still have not gotten a reason as to why it happended as everything was normal I went ito premature labour and my water burst out like water shooting out a water gun. The Dr. kept telling me not to compare it to a normal pregnancy as twins are high risk but another Dr. said she feels it was IC and I need to be with a high risk Dr. next time. I think she mentioned something about a cervical stitch for this pregnancy:shrug: Is that the same thing as a Cerclage?
> 
> I am also newly pregnant again not sure how far along but my LMP was October 18. I am nervous as I had some bleeding last friday (bright red) only twice it happen and then it stop but I would rather it not happen. Then again I had no bleading whatever with the twins and I still lost them:cry:
> 
> Anyhow hun if you want to team up and communicate it would be good as we both have gone through similar events and we are both newly pregnant:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey that would be great to team up, I remember pm'ing each other a little while back i think
> That is freaky, my LMP was oct 18th too and i had a blood test and i am between 5 and 7 weeks, if my calculations are correct, i am about 5 weeks and 3 or 4 days so we would be fairly close
> I really want to know if i have IC to, its so scary! have u been to the doctors yet? have they said what precautions they are going to take, yeah a cervical stitch is the same as a cerclage i thinkClick to expand...

Oh yea I think we did communicate before. Thats funny that we have the same LMP. The only doctor I have been going to is my fertility Dr. as they were the ones that found out I was pregnant after doing routine tests. Then they had me going in every other day to check HCG levels and then every week. What are your levels like? They will refer me to a high risk Dr. but I think they want to wait until the 6wk ultrasound first:shrug: Like you I want to know for sure if I have IC so that precautions can be taken.


----------



## cla

Congrats on your new bfp hun xxx


----------



## giiyellow

I hope you get a positive response from your consultant tomorrow xx


----------



## katie21188

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes. I am now roughly 6 weeks pregnant


----------



## katie21188

ms.hope said:


> katie21188 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms.hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katie21188 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I just found out that I am carrying my rainbow :happydance:
> I dont know how far I am yet so I will be off to the doctors this week. It has nearly been 4 months since I lost my twin daughters due to pprom, they couldnt give us a reason why this happened, either due to twin pregnancy or ic, I am hoping it isnt ic. Has anyone else lost a baby due to ic and had a healthy baby after?? Did u have to have a cerclage or what precautions did u take?
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations on your new prenancy and sorry for the loss of your twins. I also lost twins (boys) in May at 22wks. It was so difficult to deal with. I still have not gotten a reason as to why it happended as everything was normal I went ito premature labour and my water burst out like water shooting out a water gun. The Dr. kept telling me not to compare it to a normal pregnancy as twins are high risk but another Dr. said she feels it was IC and I need to be with a high risk Dr. next time. I think she mentioned something about a cervical stitch for this pregnancy:shrug: Is that the same thing as a Cerclage?
> 
> I am also newly pregnant again not sure how far along but my LMP was October 18. I am nervous as I had some bleeding last friday (bright red) only twice it happen and then it stop but I would rather it not happen. Then again I had no bleading whatever with the twins and I still lost them:cry:
> 
> Anyhow hun if you want to team up and communicate it would be good as we both have gone through similar events and we are both newly pregnant:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey that would be great to team up, I remember pm'ing each other a little while back i think
> That is freaky, my LMP was oct 18th too and i had a blood test and i am between 5 and 7 weeks, if my calculations are correct, i am about 5 weeks and 3 or 4 days so we would be fairly close
> I really want to know if i have IC to, its so scary! have u been to the doctors yet? have they said what precautions they are going to take, yeah a cervical stitch is the same as a cerclage i thinkClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yea I think we did communicate before. Thats funny that we have the same LMP. The only doctor I have been going to is my fertility Dr. as they were the ones that found out I was pregnant after doing routine tests. Then they had me going in every other day to check HCG levels and then every week. What are your levels like? They will refer me to a high risk Dr. but I think they want to wait until the 6wk ultrasound first:shrug: Like you I want to know for sure if I have IC so that precautions can be taken.Click to expand...


I don't know what my HCG levels are. I went to a new gp as my old one had left and she really doesn't know much, everytime I go there she asks how old my twins are...she forgets and is hopeless so I am just having my bloodtests done then I will be getting a referral to my OB.


----------

